# ¡Fiesta, fiesta, fiesta, fiesta para swift! ¡Feliz cumple!



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumple, José!!, por acá eso es la mayoría de edad, ojalá que siempre te quede un rinconcito para la minoría. *
*Un beso muy grande desde estos pagos, me gusta verte festejando* así, y para los invitados, un poco de *torta*, (elegí esta para que no te olvides de la infancia ). 
Todas las cosas buenas ya te las dije, esperemos que sigas cumpliendo muchos muchos más , y de nuevo un beso,
 Inés.​


----------



## blink05

¡Se juntan todas tus festividades estos días!

Muchas felicidades por tu cumpleaños, José. Un gran abrazo, y muy buenos deseos. Espero de corazón que ya estés festejando .

Cristián


----------



## totor

¡vaya!

ya estoy medio … de tantos festejos.

*¡¡¡más felicidades, josé!!!*​


----------



## Athos de Tracia

*¡Felicidades, José y que cumplas muchos más!*​ 
*¯¯*​


----------



## la_machy

*¿Qué? ¿También es tu cumple? ...¡Chihuahua! Yo que yo quería comenzar con mi dieta, pero con ese pastel que trajo Inés....¿quién se resiste a Barny?*
*¡¡Muy feliz cumple, José!! ..*
*Yo te traje esto, espero te guste.*


*Bezaso y abrazo.*
*Marie*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¿Queda algo de tarta?

¡Felicidades José!... espero que disfrutaste de tu día.
......
Un beso


----------



## romarsan

*Felicidades José 

No sabía que eras tan mayor...  

Por si te quedan fuerzas aún para celebrar, traje a esta joven para que bailes con ella .

Y esta piscina para que sigas disfrutando de la fiesta.

Besos






*


----------



## swift

A este paso voy a embriagarme y ganaré no sé cuántos kilos. Pero el placer de los pasteles está en el hartazgo... (Este congrats me recuerda un cuento de Yolanda Oreamuno: Un regalo).

Inés: Algo de argentino tendré, entonces, porque hasta ahora me siento verdaderamente adulto. Quizá el viento hinche mi vela y me lleve hasta Argentina; entonces celebraremos con banquete.

Cristián: Puisque tu as été le premier à me souhaiter une bonne fête... A big hug. Merci pour ton amitié. Cuídate.

Víctor: Y yo ni te cuento... A esta hora de la mañana (son las 8.00 de la mañana en CR), pas question de estar en pedo (Inés )... Pero si siguen desfilando las copas y las botellas... Hiccup ! (Tengo hipo en inglés ).

Sonia: (Si puedo, ¿verdad?). Gracias por tu cariño y amistad. Estoy tan emocionado que no sé si pueda cantar afinado... 

Martine: Bien sûr, il y a un grand morceau pour toi.  Merci d'être venue ! Et merci pour le cadeau...

Marie: Gracias por tus buenos deseos y por este bonito gesto de unirte a la celebración.  Me encanta la piñata. Espero no golpear a nadie. 

Ro: La piscina está muy bien, pero a la pobre señorita no podré complacerla . Soy tan malo bailando... ¿Me enseñas?

Besos, abrazos y amistad para todos,


José


----------



## jprr

Hola José:
¿Ves que la juventud no es una enfermedad tan grave ? pasa.
¡Feliz cumple!
Pour alimenter ton insatiable curiosité ces quelques chansons traditionnelles


> Quizá el viento hinche mi vela y me lleve hasta Argentina


Dont un certain nombre de chansons de la marine à voile ... pour la route, et quelques unes à boire - ce qui n'est pas incompatible, puisqu'à la voile, de toutes façons on doit louvoyer 
Un abrazo. Jean-Pierre.


----------



## SDLX Master

Vaya, vaya... ahora BDay!! Enhorabuena José.  Espero que la hayas pasado muy bien y que vengan muchos más!
Un abrazo desde la fría Lima,
Roger


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *swift*: vine volando cuando me enteré de que era tu cumpleaños, pero no tenía pista y... en fin: llegué un poquito tarde para desearte un feliz día de cumpleaños; así que te deseo muchísimos felices días de no-cumpleaños (que, por cierto, son un montonazo más que los otros).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Muchas felicidades por tu cumple.


Val


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok José, maintenant, puisque tu te sens adulte, vire-moi ce c superfétatoire dans les Shadoks de ta signature !  
Et voilà quelques illustrations de leurs devises en cadeau. 

Bisettes.


----------



## swift

Jean-Pierre,

¿Louvoyer no era salir al bosque a buscar lobos? (Lo admito, no es muy brillante).
Lo más marino de mi repertorio era Santiano.  Ahora puedo cantar también esta...

Jean-Pierre, dis-je, matelot !
Jean-Pierre, dis-je, matelot ! 
Serrer d'la toile qu'il nous faut. 
Mon tra déritra la la la 
Mon tra déritra la lè è è re.

 Merci !

 Roger: San José ha estado venturoso y fresco. También ha habido días lluviosos. Así que tu abrazo me hace bien. Gracias.

Calambur:

Feliz, feliz no-cumpleaños a tú. ¿Para yo?  En lugar de té, mate. 
Me encanta ese minino volador. Me recuerda a mi gato Tatou cuando estaba de meses...

Valeria: Gracias a ti. Aprecio mucho tu mensaje.

Karine,

Désolé, je n'avais pas remarqué . J'ai bien rectifié la ... .
Merci pour les devises illustrées...

Hasta pronto,


J.-


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

swift said:


> Valeria: Gracias a ti. Aprecio mucho tu mensaje.



Más te vale, porque me ha costado escribirlo. Este foro no es lo mío.


----------



## Masood

Many congrats, swift! 21 again, eh?!


----------



## Rayines

Masood said:


> Many congrats, swift! 21 again, eh?!


¿Por qué, Masood?, ¿En realidad él está cumpliendo 63?


----------



## romarsan

Rayines said:


> ¿Por qué, Masood?, ¿En realidad él está cumpliendo 63?



 Pues yo me creí que era joven... 

José ¡confiesa! ¿Cuántos cumples?


----------



## swift

Les juro que son mis primeros veintiún años.  Lo que pasa es que la envidia los corroe. 

Masood,

Thanks for coming to our party... Can I offer you a glass of wine?


----------



## Masood

swift said:


> Masood,
> 
> Thanks for coming to our party... Can I offer you a glass of wine?


Sí, gracias - pero hay que ser de 0%.


----------



## Nanon

José:

¡Feliz cumple atrasado! Mejor dicho, recibe mis mejores deseos atrasados... quien se atrasó fui yo , no tu cumpleaños .
Besos y abrazos permanentes y... transcontinentales .


----------



## swift

Bueno, bueno, digamos que el cumpleaños también se demoró, Anne.

Gracias por tus buenos deseos, y por el cariño que nunca llegará tarde. 

Hasta pronto,


J.-


----------



## turi

Vaya hombre!!  Nadie me aviso de que era tu cumpleaños... 

Espero que quede algo para poder celebrarlo contigo!! 

A fin de cuentas, lo que cuenta es poder celebrarlo, no??

Aunque sea un poquito tarde.. ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!

Saludos,

Juan


----------



## bb008

*Bueno swift, pero tienes es un fiestón, 4.000 post y cumples años.*

*Felicidades, brindemos por eso es agradable disfrutar y compartir contigo, tan alegre, amable y siempre dispuesto ayudar.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## swift

Juan:

Aún me queda un poco de pastel. ¿Quieres? Gracias por venir. 

Beth:

Pues sí: Esto me recuerda las fiestas antiguas de toda una semana. ¡Bienvenida!


----------



## Mirlo

Vaya hasta ahora me entero, pero no me voy a quedar sin felicitarte.

FELICITACIONES Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS MAS....

M


----------



## swift

Gracias Mirlo.  Cuando vi la actualización en mi bandeja, me pregunté: ¿otra vez veintiuno? 

Que estés bien,


José


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo también llego tarde, como siempre. Y con las manos vacías

¡¡¡FELICES 21!!! (O los que sean)

Un abrazo,

Ishould


----------



## swift

No te preocupes. Lo bueno es que viniste. Es muy agradable volver a verte. 

Cuídate.


José


----------

